# New Smileys - Do Not Work



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

Has any one else had this problem.  There are some new really cute smileys at the bottom of this area where we type our messages, I highlight it, and the do not work.  What am I doing or not doing?  I move the little green to the citcle by the smiley I want and nothing.  Also, where is the ability to make these posts in color and enlargen or make smaller.  BTW I found the enlarge button, and just found the color button.  Geesh, blonds sure can be dumb sometimes.   Guess it pays to do research.  I remember an old saying, I believe by Charlie Chan, the 1940's detective saying to his son:  Better to keep mouth shut and be thought a fool then to open it and proove same.


----------



## Alix (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey norgeskog...when you post there is a little white smiley at the top of the window. Click on that and then on the "show all smilies" that will do it for you. The ones on the bottom are just for beside your post.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey norgeskog...when you post there is a little white smiley at the top of the window. Click on that and then on the "show all smilies" that will do it for you. The ones on the bottom are just for beside your post.


 
Thanks Alix, I know of that little white smiley at the top of the page, but it only gives the yellow ones at the side and the former same window. at the bottom there is Post Icons, and there are 14 different color smileys and other icons but none work. I will try one here I put the little green dot by the one that looks like ice wearing sun glasses and a weird smile.

AND my picture of the DUCK at my signature is not there, only the URL to it.  BUMMER


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm trying to post a smiley in this message.  Let's see if it works...testing 

Help...it only appears in title. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2005)

The smilies that you see under the box that you type into are only for the title of your post. They are not for the actual body of the post. Hope that helps.


----------



## MJ (Mar 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I'm trying to post a smiley in this message. Let's see if it works...testing
> 
> Help...it only appears in title. What am I doing wrong?


Hi Mish.

The smilie you picked in your reply was picked from the list of smilies at the bottom. It will only show up on the top of your post. You should have a set of smilies on the right side of your reply post. 

Moved to help and ideas forum.


----------



## nicole (Mar 10, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Geesh, blonds sure can be dumb sometimes. Guess it pays to do research. .


 
Hey, blondes aren't dumb. We just have moments:?


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks MJ.  I must be having a blonde moment.  Feel stupid posting this but don't see anything on the right.


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

Look for the white smiley on the top of the window when you are typing your reply. Or to the right of the same window. Either way you will see the smileys. The ones on the bottom only work if you click in the dot next to them. Does that make sense? I had wine with dinner.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 11, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> Hey, blondes aren't dumb. We just have moments:?


 
Nicole, I am blond or I would not said anything about blonds.  I have a sign in my den which reads "I'm blond, what's your excuse."   My favorite blond joke is:  why are blond jokes so short?  So the brunettes can understand them.  :p


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Look for the white smiley on the top of the window when you are typing your reply. Or to the right of the same window. Either way you will see the smileys. The ones on the bottom only work if you click in the dot next to them. Does that make sense? I had wine with dinner.




The only smilies that appear are at the bottom of the screen - Post Icons.  No white smiley & no smileys on the right of screen.  Something is wrong, don't know what.  Enable smileys is checked. Please help.  Thanx.

Also - don't know what automatically parse links is, but have it checked.  Disable smilies in text is NOT checked.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Eek. mish I don't know what is up. When you are typing in a window, what do you see under the *Message: *? Under mine I see stuff enabling me to change fonts, colours, basically edit everything. And to the right on the window there are Smilies. I will go into your profile and see if I can see what is up, but I think it sounds OK. 

MJ, you reading this? Help please.


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2005)

Nope.  No place to chaange fonts, none of the above.  Just says:

Reply to Thread
Title:
Message:

At bottom of screen: Post icons
(These only appear in message title)

Thanx Alix.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

MJ is on it mish. Hang in there. It sort of sounds like you got a "Quick Reply" box instead of the regular one.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

mish, sending you an email. Check your inbox and tell me if this is what you see.


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2005)

At lassssssssssst, whew.  How can I keep this screen.  Thanks Alix.:!:


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank Mr Admin MJ. He is the genius. All I did is yell for help! Glad you got it working now mish.


----------

